# Wellness Food & Treat Coupons



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

For those people who use Wellness products (Core, Treats, Etc), if you sign up for their monthly email newsletter, they include coupons at the end of it. This months newsletter included a $3 off coupon for cat food and a $2 off coupon for any of their Wellness Dog Treats that you just print out at home and take to your store. Coupons are good until October 5th for this months news letter. Every month it's something different but usually a high value.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you, I sometimes feed Wellness!


----------

